# Another attemp



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Ok...tried this on myself...gotaa say....forgot working barkwards in a mirror with no glasses and and taking pics. But it was fun!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, that looks awesome. Very nice work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice work.  I love how you added the blood dribble from the nostril.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice job. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

EEWWW you look disgusting!!!!  Great job j!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats just nasty...ya know i dont like nasty. Thats gunna give me bad dreams J.. so im guessing good job?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

All I can say is...

GROSS!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good Stuff


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks guys for the kind words. Im still learning. Im doing another one shortly tonight, that hopefully will be good. Well see. Sorry for my posting on this stuff, but im excited as im learning it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very good ...you gonna do all the kids in your neighborhood? keep posting them they great to see


----------

